# Looking for a trainer/club in MN



## Rechtash (Jan 27, 2016)

Does anyone know of a trainer, or preferably club, around the Twin Cities area? I'm in Stillwater, and went to a club about an hour or so away for awhile, but it's too much of a drive. I'm not looking to send my dog anywhere, I want to do the training myself under the guidance of someone with experience. I need help training in schutzhund to be specific. Our obedience is going very well, but I just don't have the ability or equipment to do bite work or tracking. Sadly, this part of the state- or really the whole state- is very showline oriented, and most people compete in just obedience or agility. There is a schutzhund club I heard of just north of me that my friend tried to contact, but we never really established any real communication, so the search continues. TIA for the help!


----------

